# Betnovate cream 0.1% and labesol for BP



## Cornetto (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi

I have a few questions:

I am 16 wks gestation and my psoriasis has flared up. I am using cetraben emollient and today GP prescribed Betamethasone valerate 0.1% cream. Is this safe to use in pregnancy? Can it be used on the face? I can manage on Cetraben if it is harmful for baby.

I have also been advised if my blood pressure continues to stay high then I will have to take labesol? Is this safe to use also?

Lastly when is it considered safe to use home hair dye? I have one which does not contain ammonia or hydrogen peroxide. Will not use it if it is harmful for baby.


Thanks

Cornetto


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Betnovate isn't licensed in pregnancy but can be used under medical supervision if necessary. Advice is to use the minimum needed for shortest period of time. Generally not for use on face unless medically advised. Usually mild potency steroids, such as hydrocortisone, are used on face if necessary. If you don't think your flare up is bad enough to require steroids then try to do without if you can. You'll be best judge of this as you know how your psoriasis reacts during flare up and what controls it best. 


Labetolol is often prescribed as a second line choice for hypertension in pregnancy. First line is usually Methyldopa but this doesn't always suit everyone. If prescribed under medical supervision it can be used where benefit outweighs risk. Hypertension in pregnancy can be harmful for both mother and baby and should be treated.


Hair dye perfectly safe to use, if you want to in pregnancy


----------

